# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wat is uw ervaring met de jaarlijkse griepprik?

## anMa

Wat is uw ervaring met de jaarlijkse griepprik?
Wordt u er ziek van of hebt u er helemaal geen last van?
En heeft t geholpen , in die zin dat u geen griep kreeg?
Groetjes anMa

Ik kreeg voor t eerst een oproep maar ik weet niet of ik wel wil gaan
Ik heb geen astma diabetes longaandoeningen hoge bloeddruk enz.
Eigenlijk wel gezond maar wel 60 jaar geworden dit jaar, ik weet t niet wat ik zal doen vandaar dat ik graag uw ervaringen wil weten
Alvast bedankt. :EEK!:

----------


## yoli163

Hallo anMa,
Omdat ik diabetes heb moet ik jaarlijks de griepprik halen. Maar twee jaar geleden werd ik daar zo ziek van dat ik vorig jaar had besloten om de griepprik niet te halen. Ik ben niet ziek geworden en voel me goed zonder de griepprik. Om die reden heb ik het dit jaar ook niet gedaan. Ik leef zo gezond mogelijk en denk dat het wel goed gaat. Ook ik ben benieuwd wat de ervaringen van anderen zijn.
Groeten,
Jolanda

----------


## sietske763

zelf heb ik ook geen COPD en sinds een paar jaar moet ik ook de griepprik,
daarna heb ik totaal geen klachten,
maar ik vraag me af of het zin heeft, ze weten nl pas een stuk later welke vaccinatie zin heeft bij de griepgolf die uitbreekt.

----------


## gossie

Ik krijg de griepprik al een aantal jaren. Maar ik heb geen last van bijwerkingen, zoals een verstijfde bovenarm of zoiets. En echte griep ken ik ook niet.
Anma ga gerust die prik halen, het kan geen kwaad

----------


## dotito

Toen ik in nog in de kliniek werkte heb ik altijd een griepvaccin moeten laten zetten(verplicht). Ben ik er eigenlijk voor nee niet echt, omdat ik zo iemand ben van als je iets moet krijgen, krijg je het toch. Is omdat ik ooit eens de griep heb gehad en toch laten vaccineren. Dat ik nu zeg; voor mij geen griepvaccin meer. Vind wel voor bejaarden, of diabeten, of mensen die heel ziek zijn, of als je een zwak immuunsysteem hebt dat het aan te raden is.

----------

